# Mean Dragons



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My bearded dragons have been so brutal durring feeding time this last week. All they want is heads. I don't know why but they haven't been finishing anything. I wonder if it's like a vitamins thing. They get lettuce and fruits, and we also have a calsium spray for them. I don't know mabye they just like to play with their food. Don't look down if you have a week stomach

Headless mouse










Alligator lizard with skinned face


----------



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

what are u feeding your dragons..i have one myself and i never feed it mice or nothing...there really only suposed to eat cockroaches greens and meal worms


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow never heard of a beardie eating a mouse! Wow that poor alligator lizard! lol 


I have a snake and she gets them mice. My friend had a water dragon and he would eat mice, he would grab them and shake them violently against the glass of the cage. I couldn't bear to watch that!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They love mice. They eat mice in the wild also. They love eggs too. We try to keep them as close to natural wild diet. They do love meat. We breed them so I'll post you guys some pics when Burgundy lays her next batch of eggs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow never heard of a beardie eating a mouse! Wow that poor alligator lizard! lol
> 
> I have a snake and she gets them mice. My friend had a water dragon and he would eat mice, he would grab them and shake them violently against the glass of the cage. I couldn't bear to watch that!


Our friend had a water dragon named Larry. They put fake grass around the base and the rim of the tub and they would leave the tub on low and give him free run of the bathroom. It was a little creepy if you had to use the bath room and he would sit and stare.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

they havee ra...reptile agression:-O


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! 

I used to keep monitors lizards. I've had ALL kinds of varanids. My favorites were my blackthroat monitors, crocodile monitors, and argus monitors.

The biggest blackthroat monitor I had was 5 ft. long and weighed 20 lbs. He was huuuuuuuuge. And he ate with GUSTO! I fed him rats, chicks, quail, mice, and eggs on occasion. 

 I miss those days! 

Anyway, nice beardie! Gotta love them! They are fun to keep. I'm going to get back into reptiles some day. Just gotta decide on a smaller species to keep. I'm thinking of getting some beardies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There awesome but they can get big with the proper sized habitat. They can get up to two feet full grown. I love my beardies.

Here's our oldest Black Beard's Delight hes 4










My sweet Brick he's 3










and Burgundy shes 2


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww I want a beardie so bad!!! But I'm good with my low maintenance corn snake for now. Cheapest, easiest pet Ive had.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice BD. I used to feed hoppers to mine once a month especially after she laid a clutch of eggs.

I had a nice Orange but I gave her up when we had kids along with plenty of other reptiles I had and all my Reef stuff. I figured it had a chance of all being neglected do to the cost of children so I gave them all to someone that was a personal friend and I knew would take just as good of care.

Heres a smaller dragon I had slammin down a hopper...





And here is my orange










And for the hell of it a E. Milk I found in my Apt. on the 4th of July two summers ago. I figure he got in some how and since the fireworks for the town we lived in then were set off at the park less than a block away they drove him out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Nice BD. I used to feed hoppers to mine once a month especially after she laid a clutch of eggs.
> 
> I had a nice Orange but I gave her up when we had kids along with plenty of other reptiles I had and all my Reef stuff. I figured it had a chance of all being neglected do to the cost of children so I gave them all to someone that was a personal friend and I knew would take just as good of care.
> 
> ...


Nice! Love the orange. My female is a blood red, pics don't do her justice. So were hoping for more blood reds this time. Beardies are the best.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy schnikeys... that video was so sad  i like mousies and ratties and whatnot... dunno what a hopper is but it looked like a baby mousie.....

black beard's delight, he totally has a black beard its so great! and i never knew that bearded dragons came in so many colors and whatnot... i always thought they looked the same.
i've got an iguana, he doesn't eat mousies  haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

His beard is only black during mating season. They actually come in more colors than I can name off. Our female is half blood red and half sandfire witch is a yellowish green so she produces all colors. I'll try to get a good pic of her in the sun tomorrow so you can see. She has red, orange, yellow, green and a little blue on her.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

kg420 said:


> His beard is only black during mating season. They actually come in more colors than I can name off. Our female is half blood red and half sandfire witch is a yellowish green so she produces all colors. I'll try to get a good pic of her in the sun tomorrow so you can see. She has red, orange, yellow, green and a little blue on her.


Do you sell the babies? If so, I could potentially be interested!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Do you sell the babies? If so, I could potentially be interested!


We do.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> holy schnikeys... that video was so sad  i like mousies and ratties and whatnot... dunno what a hopper is but it looked like a baby mousie.....
> 
> black beard's delight, he totally has a black beard its so great! and i never knew that bearded dragons came in so many colors and whatnot... i always thought they looked the same.
> i've got an iguana, he doesn't eat mousies  haha


You would be upset to see what I have brewing in my garage for my future plans in breeding Mexican King Snakes then


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's some better pics of Burgundy. It's hard to tell but she has some green on her sides and back.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice! I also used to raise Tokay Geckos. 

You think feeding pinky mice is bad? They used to love Gerbil pinkies!

The things got huge.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man these guys are crazy they'll eat 3 hoppers in a row. Black Beard is h**la lazy he'll wait for Burgundy to catch one and try to pull it out of her mouth. I'll try to get a good video they get them in a couple days. It gets pretty crazy in there.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

My roomie had Savannah Monitor and he ate viciously. Killed and ate a rat almost as big as itself


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My snake crushes live mice lol He loves to just shake them like crazy then crush em lol Its entertaining


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

KG, let me know when your next clutch hatches, or if you have any available.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> KG, let me know when your next clutch hatches, or if you have any available.


None right now but I'll let you know when the next clutch is ready. She is half blood red and half green fire so she has rainbow clutches. I'll post some pics she has all colors.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

So whats the maintenance like does it get really expensive after watching that video I'm intrigued lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> So whats the maintenance like does it get really expensive after watching that video I'm intrigued lol


Their not realy high maintenance, they need a heat light, rocks to sit on, and sand in the bottom of the tank. They don't like having a water bowl you just kinda spray their faces or let them lick water off lettuce. Mine get fruit, veggies, mice, and meal worms. They also get vitamin sprays.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is the mice and meal worm thing like a daily feeding thing or weekly or something like that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Is the mice and meal worm thing like a daily feeding thing or weekly or something like that.


They get mice and meal worms once a week, and greens and veggies every day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great thread!!!s I love bearded dragons but never got into keep them. I am more of a snake person.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I like snakes too, don't own any though my b.f. doesn't like them.


----------



## that_dc5 (Dec 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Their not realy high maintenance, they need a heat light, rocks to sit on, and sand in the bottom of the tank. They don't like having a water bowl you just kinda spray their faces or let them lick water off lettuce. Mine get fruit, veggies, mice, and meal worms. They also get vitamin sprays.


Not trying to sound like a jerk, but they need way more than that. And they can do w/o the sand. MANY BD owners refuse to use sand for health & safety reasons. Also their diets are a little more complicated than that. Its not as easy as just throwing some lettuce in their tank and thats it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

that_dc5 said:


> Not trying to sound like a jerk, but they need way more than that. And they can do w/o the sand. MANY BD owners refuse to use sand for health & safety reasons. Also their diets are a little more complicated than that. Its not as easy as just throwing some lettuce in their tank and thats it.


It's not really sand its made out of bone and it is safe if they swallow it, bark is dangerous cause if eaten it will kill them. As for the greens if you read my other posts you would see I don't just throw lettuce in my tank. My Dragons get lettuce, fruit and, veggies every day and I have also talked about the Calsium, and vitamin spray they need. They also get some mice and meal worms weekly. They also like a few kinds of flowers. Dragon don't usually use a water bowl either they get lightly sprayed and lick the water off. They also like eggs for a treat once in a while. Maybe you didn't read the whole thread but I do know how to care for Dragons. I've been raising them for years.


----------



## that_dc5 (Dec 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> It's not really sand its made out of bone and it is safe if they swallow it, bark is dangerous cause if eaten it will kill them. As for the greens if you read my other posts you would see I don't just throw lettuce in my tank. My Dragons get lettuce, fruit and, veggies every day and I have also talked about the Calsium, and vitamin spray they need. They also get some mice and meal worms weekly. They also like a few kinds of flowers. Dragon don't usually use a water bowl either they get lightly sprayed and lick the water off. They also like eggs for a treat once in a while. Maybe you didn't read the whole thread but I do know how to care for Dragons. I've been raising them for years.


Lol i read the whole thread, and I too have owned dragons for years. I belong too numerous BD forums and know how to care for them pretty well and safely. Again I'm not trying to put you down or say you're a bad BD owner, as I know many ppl who have kept BD's the way you do. I, personally, just do not agree with some of the things you do. But to each there own. Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The sand we use is Calci-sand I used to use it for my scorpion. Bark scares me I would hate to see my dragons get blocked up and die.


----------



## that_dc5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Should i use Calcium sand in a Bearded Dragon cage? - Yahoo! Answers

Bearded Dragon . org • View topic - Calcium Sand or Play Sand?

Bearded Dragon Community - Substrates

beardeddragons-general - Care Sheets Information about Bearded Dragon Lizards beardeddragons-general ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempature

Calcium Sand - Dangers

calci sand! - Reptile Forums UK

Again, I'm not tyring you, I'm not putting you down. And if you wish to keep using it, by all means you should do what you want. I'm just pointing out the fact that it isn't as safe as you think. While beardies may be relatively simple to care considering they're reptiles, there are various things that you must do correctly to insure a quality healthy life. Just out of curiosity where do they get their UVA/UVB from?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I never saw that but I'll be switching to flat rocks like we had before. They have two lights one on each side of the tank, and they are taken outside for sun soaking also.


----------



## that_dc5 (Dec 26, 2009)

What kind of lights?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

day light and moon light I cant remember what brand


----------

